# When Update AMD DRIVERS my laptop Crashes / Freezes.



## dooqpt (Jun 11, 2016)

*HEY EVERYONE.*
Today im here to ask your help cause im trying to solve this problema for like 2 weeks and i cant find any solution , i tried so many diferente things as uninstalling the graphic driver and installing the most recent amd drivers , even the old ones and nothing seems to help.

Everytime i update my amd drivers it just gives me the error of " The installation of the app : Fail in the packet installation ". ( Images updated to better look ) 















Problem :
Everytime i update my amd graphic drivers i always get a freezed screen or a blue screen crash saying : " Thread_stuck_in_device_driver".
The graphic driver i try to update is from AMD - AMD radeon r9 200x and i dont know why sometimes it is 265x ( it happens when i try to update sometimes it changes ).
But the real problema is that i cant install drivers , so i cant use the graphic card to play games , and i have to play with the intel graphics 4600 which is really bad to games.

Solutions i tried :
I downloaded DDU ( display drivers uninstaller ) and i uninstalled my amd graphic cards at safe mode , came back to normal mode and installed the newest drivers , but when its almost finishing the driver installation my computer freezes / crashes , following by a boot wich gives me a black screen and i need to restart my computer in a backup point.

I wish someone could really help me , cause i dont want to waste Money cause i dont have much too.
Thanks to everyone which read this.
Dinis.
( Sorry for my bad english ).


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Please post your system specs, To include the EXACT Make and model System if Big Box or Laptop, Notebook or tablet Include Service Tag if available. or same info for the following if custom or home built, Mother Board (including Revision number), Processor (Exact Model Number), Ram, Video Card, Hdd(s), Optical Drive(s), Power Supply Manufacturer Model, Wattage and Amperage on the +12V Rails, OS, and any other peripherals installed on the motherboard


----------



## dooqpt (Jun 11, 2016)

dustyjay said:


> Please post your system specs, To include the EXACT Make and model System if Big Box or Laptop, Notebook or tablet Include Service Tag if available. or same info for the following if custom or home built, Mother Board (including Revision number), Processor (Exact Model Number), Ram, Video Card, Hdd(s), Optical Drive(s), Power Supply Manufacturer Model, Wattage and Amperage on the +12V Rails, OS, and any other peripherals installed on the motherboard


Hey hello , thank you for posting on my thread .
So my laptop model is a Toshiba satellite p50-b-10v
Graphic cards :
Amd radeon r9 265x and Intel graphics hd 4600
Cpu :
Intel core i7 4710HQ 2.50Ghz
Ram :
8 GB
Model of the laptop charger :
PA5181E-1AC3
Windows 10


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The *Toshiba Satellite P50-B-10V* laptop originally came with Windows 8.1 64-bit.

When did you upgrade yours to Windows 10 64-bit?

Some computers with AMD processors and/or AMD graphics have issues with Windows 10.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dooqpt (Jun 11, 2016)

flavallee said:


> The *Toshiba Satellite P50-B-10V* laptop originally came with Windows 8.1 64-bit.
> 
> When did you upgrade yours to Windows 10 64-bit?
> 
> ...


I updated like 4 months ago i think , and it didnt give me any problem since a random day which randomly started crashing with thread_stuck_in_device driver , so i started to try to update drivers and this happened..


----------

